# breathless 61



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ok b4 the hate starts, i did'nt bite the color scheme for this car off of iceberg. about a year ago i had the idea that i wanted to build this car as a replica of an individuals car but i recently noticed that the real car is a convertible, but i had my heart set on a hardtop. unfortunately right about the time i opened up the box, was when pics of iceberg popped upi didnt figure there would be a problem b/c of the slight differences in the paint so i hope theres no hard feelins or anything, but if there are, sorry the car is already painted. but with all due respect to 1ofaknd, iceberg looks great and i hope breathless turns out just as good as iceberg will when they r both done.......

now that my speech is over, i sprayed duplicolor linen white for the main body, and duplicolor light blue metallic for the roof and accents. parts pak 283 motor, adjustable cylinders, chrome undies, and custom made caps for the wheels r the plans for it. ill also use this for the buildup thread and i might need sum color advice so if youve got an opinion lemme hear it........



first mock up. locked up









mock up ass down









sprayin the top









paint finished









painted mock up









from the back


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Yup looks like "The Undisputed 1" from Individuals Ventura County chapter here in Oxnard!!!! looks good so far.


----------



## 1phatxb (May 19, 2006)

lookin' good! cant wait to see it done


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

looks good, are you going to paint the rest white or just leave it bare plastic?


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: looks good


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

ITS COMING OUT GREAT,I NEED TO GET A 61 . I NEVER OWND 1


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

already need sum advice. wheelwells r white so should i do the engine block white or blue?
interior will have blue carpet and white floor mats, blue seats with white inserts, blue package shelf and white headliner. so should the dash be white or blue?

belly is gonna stay white so should the frame be white or blue?

and tyvm for the comments. it was gonna be called angelic 61 but after holdin my breath for 20 minutes while rippin the tape off the body to see how the paint came out, i decided to name it breathless. i was nervous as hell b/c this is the first 2 tone paint ive ever done that came out flawless......


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *looks good, are you going to paint the rest white or just leave it bare plastic? *


the rest IS painted. i just didnt take any pics of the white bein sprayed for sum reason.....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 15 2006, 06:00 PM~5614406
> *already need sum advice. wheelwells r white so should i do the engine block white or blue?
> interior will have blue carpet and white floor mats, blue seats with white inserts, blue package shelf and white headliner. so should the dash be white or blue?
> 
> ...


follow the same pattern as the real car!!!!! you got the mag right??? i say keep it the same.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOK'S GOOD.nice and clean. not too much on it.
keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 15 2006, 07:00 PM~5614406
> *already need sum advice. wheelwells r white so should i do the engine block white or blue?
> interior will have blue carpet and white floor mats, blue seats with white inserts, blue package shelf and white headliner. so should the dash be white or blue?
> 
> ...


how about...

blue engine block, a white dash, and.... a blue frame :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i'd go with a blue belly and a white frame

keep it OG


----------



## D-DUB (Aug 8, 2004)

nice start... i just bought a '61 off ebay for $6... and i was thinkin of using that same color...i cant wait to see how this turns out...


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *follow the same pattern as the real car!!!!! you got the mag right??? i say keep it the same. *


lol i didnt even know it was in a mag but i got to lookin and i do have it. it wont be an exact replica but the real car will be a BIG inspiration for this 1......

blue block, dash and frame. no pics of the undercarriage, but from what ive seen, when ppl do frame offs, they usually paint the belly the same as the primary color of the car. frame i dunno about but i think a blue frame would set the white belly off.........


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:0 Why dont you make it a vert? I never did ask you that. Cut that biatch, looks tight though.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks real good man, Like those colors.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> * Why dont you make it a vert? I never did ask you that. Cut that biatch, looks tight though.  *


i dunno man. im not really into verts right now. i got 1 in the closet and really wanted to build an exact replica, but i kinda had my heart set on a hardtop, and by the time i realized it was a vert it was too l8 to turn back. maybe when i get the parts ill build the vert i got into the exact car so you can take it to the guy. lol i got the idea from when you first posted the pic in cadi luvas 61 topic. i saw the colors and kept picturing his hardtop as those colors and thought it might be cool. most of the 61s i see bein built on here are candy and pearl colors and i just wanted to do 1 with a more traditional color scheme..........


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks tight. I was thinking of using that color combo on a 60 also.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

what ever did happen to cadiluva i miss his painted rims


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

UPDATE!
havent done too much to it but i got all the bmf done on the body, got the conti kit built, grill blackwashed and a few other things. mostly body stuff so fartho, b/c i need flocking to start on the interior, and got sum scratchbuilding to do on the chassis b4 it gets painted......... neway heres the pics

just another mock up. and i know the bmf looks like shit but pics do this car no justice









booty kit. most of our cars get sold to japan so i figured y not this 1 too









side shot









grill all blackwashed and ready to go on









283 parts pak motor. looked really good but im gonna have to go with the 409 that came in the kit b/c the 283 with tranny is almost 1/2 inch shorter than the 409 and would be a HUGE bitch to put in









my hex caps. look like shit now b/c of the middle part but im gonna get sum PE cap stickers to cover that up









well thas it for now. thanx for lookin and keep checkin back.........


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

NOT TRYING TO JACK YOU THREAD BUT GREAT JOB HOMIE NOW I WANNA FINISH MINE :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

no prob man. feel free to post pics in here, hell i aint stingy. i figured youd already be alot farther ahead than i am.........


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

how about cutting and swapping transmissions


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

nah. 283 looks too small in it anyways. not outta scale, its just that the car has this huge engine compartment thing goin on. it needs a big block. wish i could come up with a 396 fro the 65 but dont wanna use the 396 from the 65 im workin on and all my other 65s have 409s........


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

MAN I LOVE THIS MODEL!!! CANT WAIT TO C HOW IT CUMS OUT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Turning out real good.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Now thats how Oklahomans do it.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Damn!

Great start .. I have a feeling its going to come out nice and clean


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

wow good job..for an Okie..


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 19 2006, 08:43 PM~5635814
> *Now thats how Oklahomans do it.
> *


yall be do be coming out with some BOMB ass rides


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 19 2006, 07:02 PM~5634901
> *UPDATE!
> havent done too much to it but i got all the bmf done on the body, got the conti kit built, grill blackwashed and a few other things. mostly body stuff so fartho, b/c i need flocking to start on the interior, and got sum scratchbuilding to do on the chassis b4 it gets painted......... neway heres the pics
> 
> ...



damn its looking bad ass already.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good!


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

nice clean build ! Love the color combo !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Hella nice


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 20 2006, 11:51 AM~5638840
> *Hella nice
> *


X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS HELLA TIGHT!!!! GREAT JOB.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanx for all the props every1. im startin on the interior tonight and will post pics b4 i go to bed, but i need sum advice. should i spray the seats with the same paint i used for the body and then dullcote it, or try to find a nonmetallic shade of blue to match up close the blue on the body? im leanin towards the same paint with dullcote b/c i want the body to match the interior as close as possible, and i was thinkin. didnt sum of the vinyl they used back in the days have a flake appearance to them, like the old schwinn stingray seats?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 20 2006, 12:42 PM~5639945
> *thanx for all the props every1. im startin on the interior tonight and will post pics b4 i go to bed, but i need sum advice. should i spray the seats with the same paint i used for the body and then dullcote it, or try to find a nonmetallic shade of blue to match up close the blue on the body? im leanin towards the same paint with dullcote b/c i want the body to match the interior as close as possible, and i was thinkin. didnt sum of the vinyl they used back in the days have a flake appearance to them, like the old schwinn stingray seats?
> *


JUST SPRAY THE SAME BLUE ON THE BODY BECAUSE YOUR ONLY GOING TO SEE THE METALLIC WHEN YOU CLEAR IT ANYWAY!!! MY GREEN 61' HAS THE BODY COLOR ON THE SEATS AND YOU CAN'T TELL ITS METALLIC!! ASK ANYBODY. BESIDES THOSE OLD OG VINYLS HAVE A LITTLE LITTLE SHINE TO THEM.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

paint the inserts the color of the roof and side trim and then the rest of it the white that the body is !


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

looks awesome now lets work on the 1/1 scale car!! :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *looks awesome now lets work on the 1/1 scale car!! *


shit i wish i had an impala. the 95 is goin back in the shop sumtime around the 4th to get the alarm fixed and the covers for the amps built tho..........


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

got the seats painted yesterday........









and got the trunk floor made. slightly modified 64 trunk floor.........

















the seats were a bitch. masked the fronts off with bmf and the backs with masking tape. backs came out better, but neither r perfect, but oh well. couple ppl in mads forum say i shouldnt put down my own work but you guys know how it is. you always see the flaws in ur own shit. took a day off from it today to keep from gettin burnt out but tomorrow i think im gonna spray the door panels blue and brush paint the white on them b/c itd be too hard to tape them off. might start working on the chassis tomorrow too, but think i got another idea for a motor in mind so the chassis might have to take a backseat til i figure out what i wanna do........


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

NICE!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 21 2006, 08:34 PM~5647684
> *NICE!
> *


X2
Seats look good.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I got something for you, it will be at the contest next year.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lmao ian i was gonna say the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 22 2006, 02:32 AM~5649011
> *lmao ian i was gonna say the same thing :biggrin:
> *


Old skoo pic of a Individuals Tulsa ride. Ive been meaning to show you. Looks the same doesnt it.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lmao i think thas actually the 1 i was thinkin of that you posted in cadi luvas topic....... damn man you guys know where i can get an uptop for a 61 vert? i wanna build the other 1 with the same colors as that 1 doc was paintin on sunday driver.....


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 23 2006, 04:38 PM~5658294
> *lmao i think thas actually the 1 i was thinkin of that you posted in cadi luvas topic....... damn man you guys know where i can get an uptop for a 61 vert? i wanna build the other 1 with the same colors as that 1 doc was paintin on sunday driver.....
> *


i got pics of that green 61 too


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

a good rule when painting two tone is spray the light color first that way you only have to mask once  

rides looking clean :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

VERY NICE WORK,COMING REAL BADD,KEEP IT UP HOMIE

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Sky. (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice work homie, liking every part of what your doing, hope it turns out well


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

so would it be cheesy if i painted the chrome undercarriage or should i just send it off to be plated? money aint really a problem its just the turnaround time that gets me. give me sum advice ppl........


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

its worth the wait to have it plateded


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 29 2006, 09:20 PM~5691960
> *so would it be cheesy if i painted the chrome undercarriage or should i just send it off to be plated? money aint really a problem its just the turnaround time that gets me. give me sum advice ppl........
> *


yes it would be cheesy


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

UPDATE! got the door panels done and im waitin til i can get sum dullcote so i can finsh the seats. other than that, interior is done except for carpet and ive just been too lazy to do that. toyed around with sum mockups for the stance tonight. lemme know what you think.......
door panels and steering column









locked up









locked up 2









ass down









ass down 2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ass down.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 29 2006, 11:54 PM~5692828
> *ass down.
> *


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

DAMN THATS COMING OUT NICE!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

looking really good smoov!!!! I'd leave the door panels alone though. if you dullcote them now since their BMF'd, you might run the risk of dulling out the BMF. I'd test that out first!!! other than that the panels look fine as is. if you run it locked up like in pic #1, you need to raise it a lil more than that to be locked up. looks stock height right there. Car still looks hella clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ass dropped


----------



## raiderz2001 (Dec 14, 2002)

nice ride


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

ass down please


----------



## D-DUB (Aug 8, 2004)

looking good


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Booty dropped for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

update: got the carpet and the interior done. havent took a pic of the fully assembled interior yet but heres a good 1 of the carpet with the seats in. thanx to mad modeler for hookin me up on the flocking....









also heres a few of the 65 im workin on at the same time. which looks better? the all chromes or the black dishes?


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:0 and black dishes


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ya think so? wasnt really feelin it in these pics but those rims r old too. was thinkin the new 1s would look better........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jul 24 2006, 08:58 PM~5834911
> *ya think so? wasnt really feelin it in these pics but those rims r old too. was thinkin the new 1s would look better........
> *



The wheels need some chrome on them ! Dont go all black !


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i'm loving this 61...you better get those parts chrome plated, this ride deserves it


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *i'm loving this 61...you better get those parts chrome plated, this ride deserves it*


im gonna. thas y its takin so long. gonna do chrome on both of them but dont have the money right now b/c of car shows bills and got a new 1:1 project on the way. soon tho........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That interior is sweet.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ok im gettin back to work on it for a little while and i think i need sum help. i liked the look of it both locked up and with the ass down, so i decided to hinge the rearend. can any1 who has done this tell me if it will work if i hinge the rearend with the factory control arms and mounting locations intact? last time id did 1 was on my grand national and i scratchbuilt control arms for it but i dont wanna have to build arms for this 1. another thing. how the hell do you guys make the reinforcement plate for the rearend? ive measured it like 6 times and still cant get the damn thing right. i want the plate to foloow the contour of the bottom of the pumpkin too. thanx for any help. ill post pics l8r on if i make any progress........


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

well fuck tryin to hinge it. its not doin anything but pissin me off. damn i like how it looks with the ass down. but if im gonna chrome it i kinda wanna leave it up to show off the undies. but the ppl have spoken. ill probly go ass down with it.......


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

LOOKS GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

LIFT IT ALL 4


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

off topic but arent you from oklahoma?


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

YEA THATS ME


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thought so. i pm'ed you a loooooooooooooong time ago about sum chrome you were doin on models. might have been under the name endlesslove2. anyways, you still doin the chrome?


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

NA TRYING TO SELL THE MECHINE AND TOOK A BREAK FROM MODELS FOR A MINET GETING BACK IN TO IT


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lol well shit hook me up a couple kits b4 you sell it. need parts for both of these done. how much you sellin it for and how hard is it to use? can u do all plastics or just little stuff?throw it out here homie u never know. LOTS of ppl lookin for a way to chrome shit.......

and btw for u and every1 else. i just did another mock up and despite the opinions of every1 else i gotta do what my heart tells me and lock it up. ill post a pic in a few when the cam batteries r charged enough.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZTEKONE_@Sep 6 2006, 05:04 PM~6118440
> *NA TRYING TO SELL THE MECHINE AND TOOK A BREAK FROM MODELS  FOR A MINET GETING BACK IN TO IT
> *


1ofaknd, heres your chance....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

well i did sum building and got the final stance for the rear all set, but wont have time to post pics til tomorrow..........


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

well this is how its gonna sit. in these pics the rearend is holding itself up thanx to my little project last night. still got a little detail work to do and then im gonna lift the front end. dont think im gonna get as detailed on the front tho. since its got those kingpin things in the front i might just make longer 1s of those and figure out a way to bend down the lowers. well lemme know whatcha think. heres the pics...........



















and heres last nights little project. my first time makin them and did it with no help or advice. it really wasnt that hard either. only took me 2 hours and thas b/c i was tryin to get the length right. only 1 moves but thas b/c i bent the other 1 somehow but it doesnt really matter since the rearend will be fixed in 1 spot. just wanted to do these for detail.........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

this look really good!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanx. hey while ur here is there anyway you can post a pic of what those gel pens look like that you use? where can i get them at? i really like what you're doin with them.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Now why would i want to do that !


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lol to share ur infinite wisdom?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 7 2006, 05:14 PM~6125392
> *thanx. hey while ur here is there anyway you can post a pic of what those gel pens look like that you use? where can i get them at? i really like what you're doin with them.....
> *


Het I teied lookin for my pics but i cant seem to find them ! Thay are ROSE ART Pens and i got mine from wal mart ! There were 12 pens in a set for like 5.99!~ 

As soon as i locate my pics i post them so you know what to look for !


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

cool thanx alot! im at wal mart all the damn time so ill have to look around for them. only bad thing is my wal mart still doesnt have HOK so theres a chance they might not have the pens either.........


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

is this high enough in the front or does it need to go higher?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

that looks good !


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanx. i might keep it this way. so far its the easiest way to do the front. i used lifted spindles for a 64 and cut the springs off then clamped the middle of the front end assembly to where it glues onto the chassis. now i guess i gotta build cylinders and then work on the driveshaft.....


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

really clean man!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice, clean ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn that ride is so badass!!  I like the all 4 lock up.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

That height looks just right


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Me likes!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ok i been workin on it still. i got the front suspension done and built sum front cylinders for it, painted the chassis, and started on the battery rack. the height its at in these pics will be the final height. dont have pics of the front cylinders right now b/c they r in the car and im kinda strapped for time right now but i got pics of the battery rack. gimme ur opinions. should i use the diagonal braces on the rack or are they too much? if i use them they will be towards the front of the trunk so theyll be kinda hidden by the pumps. also should i try to build hold downs? when istalled there will only be 1/16th of an inch between the top of the batts and the bottom of the decklid. also i didnt wanna try to wire the batteries up so im molding them to make it look like a cover instead of the actual batteries and i dont recall seeing any covered batteries with hold downs. well anyway heres the pics. will try to post more tomorrow and lemme know about the braces and the hold downs...





































also gimme some ideas on what color combo to do the rack/ covers. i was thinkin chrome rack and blue covers or vise versa but i dunno. any chrome on the rack/ covers will be done with bmf tho....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Are you done on this 1 yet !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2006, 10:22 AM~6419131
> *Are  you  done on this  1 yet !
> *


X2


----------

